

From Callback to (Future – Functor – Monad) - adamnemecek
http://tech.pro/blog/6742/callback-to-future-functor-applicative-monad

======
ackalker
Very interesting article. Minor nit (just a typo I think): in the definition
of flatMapError, shouldn't mapError be fmapError?

